# Riot doing pile work



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I just took this little video of Riot doing his pile work and thought I would share. Pile is about 70 yards away. This was our second pile (7 bumpers in each pile). I called him back on one because he flared a bunch to the left. I am still working on that. I forced him once, where you hear me say "back" while he is running to the pile. The last one I did with him at my side. We usually begin and end with a straight lining to the pile like that. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Good work, Riot ! I can't believe how much he looks like my Tugg.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

> I called him back on one because he flared a bunch to the left.


 I am no expert , so take it for what it cost you. That was not a HUGE flair. Let him roll , build momentum.
Jim


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Did you use a go pro camera? I saw someone use one last weekend and I thought it was a great idea. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

marsh mop said:


> I am no expert , so take it for what it cost you. That was not a HUGE flair. Let him roll , build momentum.
> Jim


I'm sure you are closer to an expert than me  Things like that are good to know. I've never done this and never really seen it done either. Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Love his swishy happy tail!!! And I'm happy to hear someone else saying wahoo! LOL


----------

